
List of 235 apps incompatible with macOS Catalina 10.15 Raw - _venkatasg
https://gist.github.com/stevemoser/a4388df17633beae5bc3fb07d38373e2
======
rarepostinlurkr
This is not a new list in Catalina, you can see this same list on
10.9,10.10,10.11,10.12, 10.13 and 10.14. A quick check confirms the checksums
between the 10.13 and version shown here have not changed.

------
throw03172019
What changes are making all these apps incompatible?

~~~
cprecioso
I guess mainly the switch to 64-bit only

------
dddddaviddddd
A lot of antivirus apps on this list.

